# connecting my net to wireless broadband router



## pheonix (May 21, 2005)

i bought a linksys wireless broadband router to setup a wifi connection.

Thee thing is that i have two connections at home, one uses a usb modem and the other connects via the lan cable to my network card.

The problem is that when i use the configuration utility of the router it does not detect the second connection which connects to the network card when i sign into that. But it detects the first connection which uses the usb modem.

The problem is that i cannot connect the usb modem to the broadband router so i have to use the second connection as the routeer accepts only the RJ45 pin. 

My second connection is an asianet connection in which the net is always connected and i can access the asianet site only. But to browse remaining pages i have to log on using a software i download fromt he site

Plss. Help


----------



## pheonix (May 22, 2005)

hello anybody plss help


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

how doe it detect the 1st connection when u cannot  connect it to the router !!!!

UR CONFUSED !!!

AND U HAVE WRITTEN A CONFUSING POST !!!


----------



## theraven (May 22, 2005)

king_niral if u dun understand dont post

pheonnix what do u mean by detect ?u mean the cable modem ?
that it can detect
but since ur second connection is direct connection there will be no detection
plug it into the INERNET port on ur router ad then login from the machine u usually log in from
the internet should open on the remainin ports automatically after log in


if u get "you cannot login from this machine"
call up ur ISP and ask them to flush ur ip/MAC address
then try connecting again


----------



## pheonix (May 22, 2005)

no actually theraven for my linksys router i got a cd first i have to connect to the net from my pc and the setup would search for that connection then it would ask me to activate my wireless router and then send the settings

my tata indicom connection is detected fine but i cant use the connection as the connection comes from a usb modem which cant be connected to the wireless router.

My asianet conn can be connected to the router but when i conect it to my pc first the setup does not detect it   

What am i supposed to ask my isp to do??

BTW when i connect to the router directly i tried going to the routers address and setup when i called my isp they said to choose automatic configuration - DHCP but when i select that the ip address , gateway adress and subnet mask is all set at 0.0.0.0


----------



## pheonix (May 23, 2005)

hey i got the second connection detected by the router now i can goto the asianet home page using my wireless router but i have a new probel in order to access the other websites i have to log on using a dualer downloaded from the home page. But when i enter the server address in the dialer it says its not correct but when i ping it in the router and the command text box i get a ping return


----------



## pheonix (May 23, 2005)

Hey theraven thanks alot for ur advice i finally got it working am i am officially wireless


----------

